# CF or Black Petrol Cap



## McWullie (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi All new to the forum I have a Ibis white TTR 1.8TFSI Sport and I have added Black 19" wheels to it very happy with the results. The only thing now is i would like to change the Silver petrol cap for a Carbon Fibre one or a Black one as I think this will finish off the look better. Also at the front two fog lights have silver around them is there any way of buying black covers for these?










Cheers in advance!!


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi welcome to the forum. Not sure about the filler cap, but you can buy the new Black Edition fog light surrounds from a dealer, they are a honeycomb grille with a black bar across. You'd need both sides (obviously :roll: ) and the lower grille trim to finish it off. It will probably cost around £60. Not sure of the part numbers for those specific items as i bought the TTS specific ones, but someone with access to ETKA should hopefully be able to help you.

CF mirrors would look really nice too I think.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

I will soon will be producing a Carbon fibre fuel cap. I have a few items of CF that I will post up soon.


----------



## Axel1 (Jul 17, 2011)

I'd love to also get a CF or dark gray gas cap lid to get rid of the last of the silver bits.

This Sportec one would do the trick









http://translate.google.com/translate?h ... rmd%3Divns

but unless I'm missing something, it appears the price is 1512 CHF (Swiss francs) counting installation, so I don't think I'll be going that route anytime soon.


----------



## Axel1 (Jul 17, 2011)

I did find another CF style gas cap covering... this one is a .5mm thk stick on. The company is TID Styling, a Korean company, who sells their products in N.America through PARTS4EURO and ZMAX AUTOSPORT, and in Australia at BWA AUTO.

PARTS4EURO just added this to their website.. $309.99 USD

http://parts4euro.com/DCShop/product_in ... ts_id=1393

http://www.tidstyling.com/shop/step0.ph ... 0530075747


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Axel1 said:


> I did find another CF style gas cap covering... this one is a .5mm thk stick on. The company is TID Stying, a Korean company, who sells their products in N.America through PARTS4EURO and ZMAX AUTOSPORT, and in Australia at BWA AUTO.
> 
> http://www.tidstyling.com/shop/step0.ph ... 0530075747


I must say TID seem to do decent quality products like this one. A little over priced for what it is but still a very good part. It looks like they have taken note of the previous gas cap cover with the poor fitment and the confrontation with the opening mechanism. I found that out the hard way.


----------



## McWullie (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone for helping I like the look of the TID one just a pity that the outer ring is left silver.

As for the other oner £1200 for a Fuel cap is a tad on the expensive side [smiley=dizzy2.gif]

I may lok to buy a second hand one and get it painted anyone on here own a good body shop and willing to try a Black glosspaint job on a filler cap?? If so drop me a PM would be pref in the UK.

Cheers [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

I don't like it because there is no TT decal anymore.
And 310 Dollar is a bit over the top for so small piece of Carbon Fiber cover.


----------



## Sioux (Jul 13, 2011)

Just a thought: I saw a really nice RS4 Avant recently which was actually done with a matt black vinyl wrap a bit like Ford' RS500. This would preserve both the TT embossing and the non-glossy appearance, or you could go for the CF look at lesser cost if they can do something as fiddly as the surround.


----------



## McWullie (Jul 18, 2011)

The wrap prob would be good but for such a small bit of equiment I'll just buy a spare and get it painted back at a local paint shop!

Anyone know of a good paintshop in the aberdeen area??


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Stuart Cooper Motors at Fordoun on the A90 is very good for paintwork

Barry Cooper is the painter there - if you phone and ask, tell him Peter Hope recommended his name


----------



## McWullie (Jul 18, 2011)

Cheers bud will try him if I cant get anywhere closer to the city centre. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## David L (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Axel1 (Jul 17, 2011)

David L that cap looks great! Was it painted or purchased? details would be appreciated.


----------



## finallygotaTT (Aug 11, 2010)

Axel1 said:


> David L that cap looks great! Was it painted or purchased? details would be appreciated.


I'd be interested to hear more also.


----------



## David L (Aug 28, 2010)

Axel1 said:


> David L that cap looks great! Was it painted or purchased? details would be appreciated.


Not my car, see it here for more pics:

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3841375/2 ... t-coupe-2d


----------



## trunks (Mar 19, 2009)

Those TID carbon fiber ones are nice!


----------



## Dennis Wisebaker (Sep 24, 2012)

I know this is more than a year later, but I wanted the same thing, a carbon fiber gas lid since it was the only aluminum part on my 2012 TTRS. I checked what was available and they all seemed way too expennsive. As a result I took the route of buying carbon fiber car wrap made by 3M for about $20. I then removed the gas lid assembly, it was a little bit of a pain, and then covered the two aluminum parts with the wrap. Included is a photo of the result, not true carbon fiber but for 20 bucks and a little work I got the result I was looking for and it still has the TT logo recessed in it


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Black Edition Fuel Cap


----------



## ChritianTTS (Mar 4, 2014)

Thinking of getting my fuel cap in gloss black. If painted does it start to chip after a period or time? Also assume is doesn't affect the opening and closing of the cap. Thanks!


----------

